# My DLT 3000 Picture



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

A picture of my DLT 3000 getting ready to do some work.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good That red sure stands out kind of like Dodge red sure brings eyes to it. 
Jody


----------



## DaYooper (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow. How much "Armourall" did you use on that seat and steering wheel?


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

No armor all at all. It was a showroom model, and had some minor scratches on the hood from the plastic thing that states the price setting on it for a while. So I got some turtle wax polish (swirl remover), and did that, then waxed it. I did this on all the red parts. Since then I use a leaf blower at the end of a mowing / aerating etc session. Then wipe off with a soft cloth. 

IT had an hour meter added after 3 hours, it it now reads 7.8 hours after this past weekend. I changed the oil after 2 hours per the Locally owned Sears store I bought it from. They sell appliances, garden equipemnt, tv and tools. Nice little store in a nice little town. Local owner was top notch, and answered all my questions. When I go back he shows me how to do something on the store model they have.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

14 years later. 2003 Sears DLT 3000 rolls on. probably use 35 - 40 hours a years, so probably getting close to 500 hours. had carb rebuilt twice. burning oil now on hills. tricky to start after sitting a few weeks, but overall been good. trying to keep it going rather than buy new.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a testament to the good care you show your equipment. Now that computer of yours..... after 14 years since your last post, it must be in fantastic shape!!!
Welcome back!!


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking for something new. under $2000 range, that will last another 15 years like this one. 
Comparing low cost JD from Lowes, Cub XT1, or another Craftsman.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

ended up getting engine repaired. head gasket/sump gasket. hope it gets me a few more years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Got a JD110 model from Lowes about a year ago. Been pleased with it. Turning radius, fwd/reverse foot pedals convenient, and reverse mowing arrangement are great.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

DLT 3000 turned 17 last week. almost 600 hours. Engine doing well since repair.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_"Now that computer of yours..... after 14 years since your last post, it must be in fantastic shape!!!"
_
The wife is on my case because I still have underwear I bought at K-mart in 2003


----------

